# Question about DIY reflectors



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I know you can make reflectors made of chip bags, mylar and aluminum foil...and I believe someone on this forum concluded that aluminum was far better at reflecting light. I tried that on my fixture and I just don't see any difference from what it looked like before and to what it is now. I have also noticed that some people have done the same thing with the aluminum but instead of applying it smoothly, they crease it. Do you get more reflectivity when you crease it? I assume that this wouldn't be the case since it wouldn't necessarily direct the light but scatter it, unless I did it all under/around the bulb. My question is, would I get more reflectivity and more light out of my bulb if I creased the aluminum foil? Any ideas?


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

Anyone? 104 of you have read my thread...I know someone must know something.

Thanks.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

as i have read bright white paint is the better for reflecting light then aluminum.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Darksome,

I believe that redman88 is correct. I believe I read that a bright white paint is the best.


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I heard the same thing but don't recall where I read it, I'll try that...thanks guys.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Aluminum foil is not a great reflector. Use white paint. Polished aluminum or mylar works too, but not that much better for the cost that you or the plants would notice.

Search the forums for hoppycalif and white paint reflector. There's good info. hoppycalif was an active member here for a long time.


----------



## X men (May 16, 2009)

You should ask that in Reef Central forum. The expert in that matter is SANJAY. He is a writer for Advanced aquarist com. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/mar2003/feature.htm

The conclusion : LUMENARC are the best reflectors. (for HQI bulbs that is) .

The article shows that the form of a reflector is crucial. It is a myth that white paint can do the job better than polished metal shaped into the form of a well designed reflector.


----------



## redman88 (Jan 6, 2009)

X men said:


> You should ask that in Reef Central forum. The expert in that matter is SANJAY. He is a writer for Advanced aquarist com. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/mar2003/feature.htm
> 
> The conclusion : LUMENARC are the best reflectors. (for HQI bulbs that is) .
> 
> The article shows that the form of a reflector is crucial. It is a myth that white paint can do the job better than polished metal shaped into the form of a well designed reflector.


we aren't talking about well designed reflectors. we are talking about DIY reflectors for cheap. If the OP wanted a well designed reflector he/she wouldn't have asked what he/she asked.


----------



## miwoodar (Jul 9, 2009)

If you're handy...I split this project with a friend - enough to build six reflectors for $~25 each.

(Before trimming and final square up)



























I have the dwg file for the cutouts.


----------

